# do you party



## sallyann

Hi! I wonder if someone can help me out by translating "do you party?" Does it mean do you like to go to parties?? Or do you like to drink?? What would the translation be in spanish?? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Eugin

I think it means if you like to go to parties... the translation would be: "¿Te gusta ir a (las) fiestas?"


----------



## Woodchuck

casi siempre, en USA lo dice "? fumas marijuana?"


----------



## gotitadeleche

Woodchuck, I don't understand. What does this have to do with the original question?


----------



## gnosville

"¿Te gusta salir de marcha?"
"¿Sueles salir de fiesta?"


----------



## Orgullomoore

Partying has nothing to do with smoking marijuana. I would translate "do you party", as simply "¿Festejas?"


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

También "¿Eres fiestero/a?" (muy mexicana la expresión, según creo)
y 
do you like to drink?? 
¿te gusta beber?/¿bebes? (bebidas embriagantes, claro)
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## sober

I´m not a native, but I think Woodchuck might be right here. I remember the movie American Beauty when Kevin Spacey talks to Wes Bentley after they met at a party and Wes´s character asks: "do you party?" and when he realises that Kevin doesn´t understand him he asks again:"do you get high?" and he hands him _un porro (_sorry, don´t know the name in english...maybe joint?).
So I figure it´s a slang term and could mean "te colocas?" or something like that, although, as always, it would depend on the context.


----------



## Mei

sober said:
			
		

> I´m not a native, but I think Woodchuck might be right here. I remember the movie American Beauty when Kevin Spacey talks to Wes Bentley after they met at a party and Wes´s character asks: "do you party?" and when he realises that Kevin doesn´t understand him he asks again:"do you get high?" and he hands him _un porro (_sorry, don´t know the name in english...maybe joint?).
> So I figure it´s a slang term and could mean "te colocas?" or something like that, although, as always, it would depend on the context.



Yes, I remember that scene! I agree.

Mei


----------



## Laia

Orgullomoore said:
			
		

> Partying has nothing to do with smoking marijuana. I would translate "do you party", as simply "¿Festejas?"


 
Actually, I think that "festejar" means to go out with your boyfriend/girlfriend.
Is an old verb here, used by grandparents... hehe


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> También "¿Eres fiestero/a?" (muy mexicana la expresión, según creo)


 
No Tigger, yo soy muy fiestera, y no soy mexicana.


----------



## Woodchuck

Sorry my spanish is so bad.
It is true. If someone in USA asks "do you party?", they do not mean fiesta. They are asking if you smoke marijuana.
you don't have to believe me, but its true.
we rarely use "party" when we are talking about drinking and dancing.


----------



## Laia

Woodchuck said:
			
		

> Sorry my spanish is so bad.
> It is true. If someone in USA asks "do you party?", they do not mean fiesta. They are asking if you smoke marijuana.
> you don't have to believe me, but its true.
> we rarely use "party" when we are talking about drinking and dancing.


 
In this case, a better translation would be:
- ¿Fumas maría/costo?


----------



## CheRie

¿Well, to me "do you party?" has always meant "¿te gusta divertirte?" "eres fiestero/a?" (como dice Tigger). I see now that it has another meaning. 
I guess I'll be very careful next time I ask or answer that question!!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Woodchuck said:
			
		

> Sorry my spanish is so bad.
> It is true. If someone in USA asks "do you party?", they do not mean fiesta. They are asking if you smoke marijuana.
> you don't have to believe me, but its true.
> we rarely use "party" when we are talking about drinking and dancing.



Well, I'm from USA, and never would it occur to me that someone was asking me if I smoke marijuana. Maybe it's a generational or regional thing, but I use, and hear, "to party" as meaning go out and have a good time. For some it may include smoking pot, but not necessarily.


----------



## Woodchuck

you could be right. i noticed all that think it means party like drink are from Texas area. I guaruntee if someone asks "do you party" in NY or california, they mean marijuana.


----------



## Mei

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Well, I'm from USA, and never would it occur to me that someone was asking me if I smoke marijuana. Maybe it's a generational or regional thing, but I use, and hear, "to party" as meaning go out and have a good time. For some it may include smoking pot, but not necessarily.



Well maybe it's like when people says "¿Estas haciendo los deberes?" (Are you doing your homeworks?) and that means that you're smoking... well not exacly... means that you're close to smoke, I mean maybe it depends of the region.

Mei


----------



## gotitadeleche

Mei said:
			
		

> Well maybe it's like when people says "¿Estas haciendo los deberes?" (Are you doing your homeworks?) and that means that you're smoking... well not exacly... means that you're close to smoke, I mean maybe it depends of the region.
> 
> Mei



Mei, what do you mean "close to smoke"?


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Well maybe it's like when people says "¿Estas haciendo los deberes?" (Are you doing your homeworks?) and that means that you're smoking... well not exacly... means that you're close to smoke, I mean maybe it depends of the region.
> 
> Mei


 
Wow Mei, I don't understand it!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Yeah. It can be slang for "do you take drugs" or it can just be innocent. The reason there are so many euphimisms in the drug culture is that it's forbidden fruit. In NYC, in some circles, "Do you smoke?" means "Do you smoke cannibis?"...I mean, weed, grass, herb...aren't these all euphimisms anyway?

I even heard, on TV, the phrase : "I didn't know you liked to get wet!" It means, apparently, "I didn't know you did PCP."


----------



## Mei

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Mei, what do you mean "close to smoke"?



 Ups, it was an invention... I mean... to be ready to smoke (?) Estar a punto de fumar, is it correct?

To be close = estar cerca, right?

Mei


----------



## Laia

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I even heard, on TV, the phrase : "I didn't know you liked to get wet!" It means, apparently, "I didn't know you did PCP."


What does PCP mean?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Mei said:
			
		

> Ups, it was an invention... I mean... to be ready to smoke (?) Estar a punto de fumar, is it correct?
> 
> To be close = estar cerca, right?
> 
> Mei



So "haciendo los deberes" means that you are getting ready to smoke pot? Does this mean you are thinking about it, or making some kind of preparations?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Laia said:
			
		

> What does PCP mean?



It's *phencyclidine*. It's used by vets as an anesthetic and illegally as a hallucinogen. Scary, huh?


----------



## Mei

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> So "haciendo los deberes" means that you are getting ready to smoke pot? Does this mean you are thinking about it, or making some kind of preparations?



It means that you're preparing it. But it's what people say in my area. 

Laia: Did you hear it? 

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Laia: Did you hear it?


 
No. So it means "hacer canutos", aha, I see.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> No. So it means "hacer canutos", aha, I see.



Yes, that's right!

Mei


----------



## CheRie

Laia and Mei, now explain to the rest of us not from Catalunya what "hacer canutos" is.


----------



## Laia

CheRie said:
			
		

> Laia and Mei, now explain to the rest of us not from Catalunya what "hacer canutos" is.


Hi Cherie, you just have to look up at the dictionary:
*canuto* _m_ 
*1* _(para planos, documentos)_ tube 
*2* _(para lanzar proyectiles soplando)_ blowpipe 
*3   argot (porro) joint, spliff*


----------



## Mei

CheRie said:
			
		

> Laia and Mei, now explain to the rest of us not from Catalunya what "hacer canutos" is.


Well it's preparing a reefer, you know, do some homeworks. 

Oh, "hacer canutos" it's used in ALL Spain.

Mei


----------



## helenduffy

"Do you party?" means to me "Do you get high?"  that could be with drugs or alcohol.  
It would NEVER mean "do you like to go to parties and just dance?" or anything like that.
For generational/regional linguistic context: I'm a forty-something native speaker of English from an east coast city.


----------



## SweetMommaSue

*Wow! This is sure interesting! I grew up in the Philadelphia area, and there if someone asked you if you "partied" it could mean either drinking or smoking dope or doing other drugs. Generally one would know the meaning by the people one was with and the conversations one was having with them. 

Sweet Momma Sue *


----------



## aurilla

sallyann said:
			
		

> Hi! I wonder if someone can help me out by translating "do you party?" Does it mean do you like to go to parties?? Or do you like to drink?? What would the translation be in spanish?? Thanks a lot!


 
Are you referring to an actual party or something else?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mei said:
			
		

> Well maybe it's like when people says "¿Estas haciendo los deberes?" (Are you doing your homeworks?) and that means that you're smoking... well not exacly... means that you're close to smoke, I mean maybe it depends of the region.



I think our cute little Catalonian friend meant to say this:
_
Well maybe it's like in Spanish when people say "¿Estas haciendo los deberes?" (Are you doing your homework?). That's a colloquial way of saying, "Are you smoking up?" It can also mean, "Are you about to go smoke up?" I mean maybe it depends on the region. _


----------



## gotitadeleche

helenduffy said:
			
		

> "Do you party?" means to me "Do you get high?"  that could be with drugs or alcohol.
> It would NEVER mean "do you like to go to parties and just dance?" or anything like that.
> For generational/regional linguistic context: I'm a forty-something native speaker of English from an east coast city.



Just to check my understanding I asked the secretary here who is about my age (54) what she would understand if I asked her if she partied, and she responded "to go out drinking and have a good time." When I told her that in some areas it meant getting high she looked like this  Hehe...I told her I had the same reaction when I first read that it meant that. I'll have to check with my younger nephew to see how he interprets that sentence.


----------



## Mei

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> _
> Well maybe it's like in Spanish when people say "¿Estas haciendo los deberes?" (Are you doing your homework?). That's a colloquial way of saying, "Are you smoking up?" It can also mean, "Are you about to go smoke up?" I mean maybe it depends on the region. _



Yes, that's it! Thank Nic! he he it seems easy when you say it...  

Mei


----------



## KateNicole

In my opinion, "do you party" is not _always_ an allusion to smoking marijuana, _but_ it does have a "wild" connotation. I associate it with a not-so-innocent party......which would at least include alcohol, but not necessarily illegal drugs.


----------

